# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment savoir si une application est en cours d'excution

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment savoir si une application est en cours d'excution

Avec FindWindow, vous pouver savoir si une application est en cours d'excution.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

